# help! i think my fish are sick!!



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Help please I think there is a disease in my tank. One of my Dalmatian Molly died yesterday and now I'm noticing white spots on some of the others. Pictures of the worse case attached. Please help my 24 carrot Molly just had her babies today so im really nervous.I added some aquarium salt to the tank what is this illness and how can I treat them


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the pictures but it looks like ich. I would suggest starting a ten day course of aquarium salt at one teaspoon per gallon. It certainly can't hurt, as mollies are brackish fish anyway, and it might help them heal. Rasing the temperature will also help kill the disease more quickly.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Its bad on that one. a few others have little white spots on their fins and bodies. Im really concerned because one of my dalmation mollies died then another molly had babies. How high should i go with the temp i got it around 78-80 now and my tank is a mix of my betta some mollies platies cory cats and plecos


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It does look like Ich. The bad news is that it takes a while to get rid of. The good news is that it's not necessarily going to kill more of your fish unless it's really advanced. 

Here's a good link on the causus and cures. It's long but well worth the read. Good luck and let us know if we can help along the way.

Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

I think they are getting better. My worse case is eating. I've been treating with aquarium salt but do you think I should use the meds too ? The dark blob is my diva beta boy who kept following the came and ruining shots


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry forgot the pic of the medicine


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of chemical rememdies when there are natural ones. Keeping the temperature at 82 and treating with salt for ten daysis preferable, in my view, but others who are less wary of chemicals should probably weigh in.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Bjeyrlombalurina said:


> I'm not a huge fan of chemical rememdies when there are natural ones. Keeping the temperature at 82 and treating with salt for ten daysis preferable, in my view, but others who are less wary of chemicals should probably weigh in.


I like the salt way better too. So i add 1 teaspoon for ever 5 gals once a day for 10 days right? And is 84 safe for my fish?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes the temp is safe although your mollies may not like it too much; still they will be fine. Remember to keep your temp high for two weeks after you've noticed no more ich in your tank. You should also be doing 50% water changes with substrate vacuuming every day until cured. Redose the new water with the corresponding amount of salt for the water you are adding in, not the whole volume of tank water.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

1 teaspoon for one gallon.  1 per 5 gallons is too diluted to make much difference to ich.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

ok so more salt... crud it's gonna kill all my poor plants. oh well i'll replace those.later


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Yes the temp is safe although your mollies may not like it too much; still they will be fine. Remember to keep your temp high for two weeks after you've noticed no more ich in your tank. You should also be doing 50% water changes with substrate vacuuming every day until cured. Redose the new water with the corresponding amount of salt for the water you are adding in, not the whole volume of tank water.


speaking of mollies my lone male seems to have interpret the warmer water as spring break and is now chases every female as if its his life mission to.knock them all up this week. even the other platy


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Livebearers are the rabbits of the freshwater world. If you don't want offspring, don't get mixed genders because you are absolutely guaranteed to end up with babies.

1 tsp per gallon should harm your plants too badly.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Tell me about it. I got three pregnate fish now and he seems intent on keeping them all that way. Im gonna have to get another tank for my babies. I dont know how many fish my 50 gal can hold. Even with plants and filter. I think some of y plants were real sensitive to the salt cause my westiera died and so did my jungle val. But the rest are holding up pretty good


----------

